# Photoshop Cs3 Pluggin to open CR2



## sunlou (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone know where to download a free pluggin that wrks with cs3 to read Cr2

Thanks


----------



## Samanax (Jul 5, 2009)

*Here ya go.*

Read the installation instructions very carefully.


----------



## RONDAL (Jul 5, 2009)

if you run adobe update in CS3 it should install it for you without having to do the link


----------



## Dwig (Jul 5, 2009)

Samanax said:


> *Here ya go.*
> 
> Read the installation instructions very carefully.



That is a link to the last ACR plugin for Photoshop CS3. It will handle some CR2 files but not all. CR2 files produced by Canon models newer than ACR v4.6 will not open.

If you have a newer model, one option is to download the free Adobe DNG Converter. Here's the link to what is currently the newest, v5.4:

Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Macintosh : Adobe DNG Converter 5.4 update

This will convert your RAW/CR2 files into RAW/DNG files. These are still RAW files and can be opened fine in CS3 w/ ACR 4.6. In fact, CS w/ ACR 2.2 and newer can handle RAW/DNG files as will any version of PS Elements that works with ACR provided its ACR v2.2 or newer.


----------



## Samanax (Jul 5, 2009)

I think sunlou has a Canon XS/1000D so ACR v4.6 should work out fine.


----------



## sunlou (Jul 5, 2009)

yep samanax Rebel XS.... git it to work though for my Cr2 thanks guys...


----------

